
Vuvuzela: Scalable Private Messaging Resistant to Traffic Analysis [pdf] - mr_tyzic
http://sigops.org/sosp/sosp15/current/2015-Monterey/printable/136-hooff.pdf
======
emj
"[to hide which] users are participating in each round, all users always
perform an exchange"

Resulting in 12 KB/s constant bandwidth usage, with a million users. It does
give you an incentive to actually always use it.. I might have misunderstood
this but at 20 seconds latency it's not for texting, and also not suitable for
large file transfers be.

I like it.. :-)

